

Dragons on twitter - Danmatt
http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Business-Blog/Dragons-on-Twitter/698

======
Danmatt
Sorry - UK Dragons Den investors. They joined yesterday, but haven't quite got
the hang of it yet. They're using it like email and arranging their day while
everyone else watches - stalkers' paradise!! Someone should say something...

------
Tichy
Who are the dragons?

~~~
ObieJazz
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragons'_Den>

